# hello from Wisconsin



## erictski (May 20, 2009)

Just saying hello. Just joined the forum.


----------



## condude4 (Sep 14, 2008)

where in Wi are ya from?


----------



## BWiz (Dec 15, 2008)

:welcomesign: to AT!!


----------



## tnt1960 (Apr 1, 2009)

Welcome to AT!:welcome:


----------



## bummer (Jan 11, 2009)

Good shooting!!


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* ercitski. Have fun here.


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)




----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

:welcome: to AT


----------



## Deerslayer25 (Mar 11, 2006)

Welcome to AT


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Welcome to AT.


----------



## Bronion30 (Jul 9, 2005)

Welcome to AT


----------



## RodsNBows (May 26, 2009)

*new*

Just joined as well. Great site!!!!


----------



## thirdypointer (Jul 26, 2006)

erictski said:


> Just saying hello. Just joined the forum.


Ah, just around the corner lol, welcome and be prepared to spend hours on end here lol! :darkbeer:


----------



## ArcheryBowx (Mar 2, 2003)

welcome aboard !!!!!!!!


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Springhill (Oct 30, 2007)

Welcome to AT


----------



## MKEGuy (Feb 5, 2009)

Wisconsin rocks! :darkbeer:


----------



## bluelund79 (Aug 12, 2008)

Another welcome from WI....Eric


----------



## bushcraftbrandon (Feb 11, 2009)

im in green bay.
if anyone wants to bow hunt this fall im ready to go with them or vice versa. (i have a hunting buddy i go with---- but hes not THAT serious of a hunter.)
public land usually.
unless someone knows someone with private land.

i take hunting seriously, while having fun. im 25 years old. just got into bow hunting. usually gun hunt. i have compound and 2 recurves. probably will use recurve untill i kill my first deer. compounders welcome to come as well.


if anyone interested, send a PM.:darkbeer:


----------



## Xmxer (Jan 1, 2007)

*Welcome fellow Wisconsinite*

Welcome to AT, you will love this site.:rockband:


----------



## terry72 (May 19, 2008)

:welcomesign:


----------



## Scott07/OH (Feb 9, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!!


----------



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)

Welcome to AT


----------



## gimpie (Jan 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT :welcome: South Florida here :shade:


----------

